# River Etiquette



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

A story in the Trib got me thinking about River Etiquette and do people even pratice any etiquette on the water ??? Combine with the ever so quickly expanding utah population & HB141 We are going to have some pretty congested streams this summer :?

I myself have run into a couple of situations were I had a guy walk right up into my back cast or had another guy stop and start fishing literally feet from me on the opposite side of the bank so I posted some of the etiquette listed in the story please be kind to your fellow anglers
dont be a punk were all out out have a good time 8) 8) 8)

* As you approach any body of water to fish, and there are other anglers visible, observe where they are and what direction they are fishing in. Walk some distance away from the bank they are fishing to if you must walk past them, 20-30 feet. In most instances, our waters are small enough that you should avoid walking near the banks of a run someone is in under most circumstances.

* If an angler is fishing upstream and you want to fish water above him or her, give plenty of room to fish before you enter the water. On places like the Provo *where access is easier, don't enter a piece of water that someone is fishing; instead, move to a section that is not being fished.* :!: :!: :!:

* What's enough room? Good rule of thumb: Do unto others. If you are contemplating the question, you're too close. Ask. A little more of "how are you, do you mind if I fish the water below you?" would be nice. The more room you yield, the better.

* If someone is fishing your favorite piece of water when you arrive, move on, don't crowd. Guides are notorious for such aggressive behavior, but they aren't alone. Move on; you may find a new favorite piece of water.

* Share the wealth. After you catch a few fish out of a run, move on; let someone else enjoy the fishing. Our trout could use the break as well. We can't continue to catch and release 15-30 fish every time and expect our fisheries to stay healthy. Giving up your water to someone else is a noble gesture, one we could stand to see more often.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sinergy - did you grow up in a different state? This just isn't how its done in Utah ;-)

One of my best days fishing ever was on the Beaverhead, right below Clark Canyon dam. It was a crowded day, and I was on the river first. Three guys showed up and asked if they could fish with me. Well, four hours later, we'd all landed more fish than I'd care to admit, swapped some flies and even cold drinks from the cooler. These guys were instructors at the Air Force Acadamy, and on a break and roadied to Montana for some fishing. We all shared a great run and took turns casting from the best spots. It was a great day.

my point being - friendly behavior on the river - any river - has NEVER been a negative experience for me. There is plenty of water to share. And plenty of fish to catch.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Yep grew up right here in utah 8) Ive had some great days fishing with people whom at first were strangers Ive given out some flies, some pointers, and bs'ed with quited a few people on the river. But thats not what I'm talking about I'm talking about the [email protected]# hole who disregards you starts fishing or wades right through were your casting .... Its Pure Ignorance 

First come first serve deal with it and move on. And in my opinion if you got skills you should be able to fish any part of a river and catch fish why feel the need to crowd someone...

Its pretty simple to me if you see a guy on the river fishing give him or her some room I try to never walk along the bank in fear of spooking fish and I always ask what direction someone is heading, up or down stream. (sorry went off on a tangent )

To sum it up give your fellow anglers some room to fish we all drove X amount hours and spent $$$ to have a great day on the water don't be a punk and ruin and other wise great day of fishing for you and your fellow angler.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Agreed. Utahns need a general lesson in fishing etiquette. Just got back from a week in the Sun Valley/Stanley Idaho area and honestly Idaho is way ahead of us in this aspect. I actually had a property owner offer to run and get me some bait after I asked to access a river from his land, since I was just using flies (actually I'm pretty sure the river going through his land was artificial, barbless and C&R only, but I don't think he knew or cared), I declined but he was so courteous it was unbelievable!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

dartangion said:


> Agreed. Utahns need a general lesson in fishing etiquette. Just got back from a week in the Sun Valley/Stanley Idaho area and honestly Idaho is way ahead of us in this aspect. I actually had a property owner offer to run and get me some bait after I asked to access a river from his land, since I was just using flies (actually I'm pretty sure the river going through his land was artificial, barbless and C&R only, but I don't think he knew or cared), I declined but he was so *courteous *it was unbelievable!


Speaking of courtesy; how dare you turn down a gift?! :mrgreen: In many cultures, that is a major insult. :mrgreen:


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I have to agree that a lot or most Utah sportsmen are just plan A-holes that have no common courtesy to their fellow sportsmen. This past Sunday we were floating the canyon section of the South Fork in Idaho. We stopped on a small gravel bar island that had a bunch of fish rising. We were there maybe 30 minutes when a jet boat with 4 guys pulls up and parks their boat 5 feet from my drift boat, and when I say 5 feet that is no exagravation. They pull up, crank their stereo, jump out and start fishing right on top of us. I said to them " Sorry are we on your island?" The driver of the boat said "It's not our island but we like this spot".(there are literally 1000s of gravel bar islands on that river with fish rising) Then I asked them where they were from. I already knew the answer to that question by looking at their boat registration number, but I asked anyway. The guy says " Salt Lake" and I said "Yep, that figures". A few more unkind words were exchanged and we loaded up our stuff and left. I just happen to be taking a friend of mine from California and his 14 year old son on their first trip down the SF. When we were leaving the 14 YO ask me "Who in the hell does that?" I told him "only Utards do that kind of crap." We floated down the river another 1/2 mile to another island that had even more fish rising on it then the first one did but those Utards just had to have that one. I could never image doing that.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

If I may borrow the soapbox; some would insinuate that bait fisherman are one way and fly fishermen are another...a-holes are everywhere and in every profession, neighborhood, etc. I had a flyguy walk through a hole I was fishing; would have walked right over my line had I not reeled in quickly enough. I was young and naive enough then to not say anything, but I don't think I am as nice anymore. Some very good points there.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The unfortunate truth is that Utah has too many people that are all bunched together in the Wasatch Front. 
We all compete for everything, including recreation.
It would be nice to be able to fish a stretch of river by myself, but that is not going to happen very often.
Yes it would be nice to have others respect where you are fishing but when the river is crowded with anglers, you will get pushed out or walked over.
I hate it as much as everyone else does but that is just the way it is.

I now try to fish on days that there will not be many other anglers on the water. I have also bought a small boat which gets me away from others a bit better but I still have to put up with wave runners and water skiers, who are sharing the same waters.

States like Idaho don't have the same population problems as we do.

Let's face it, we have too many people all wanting to be at the same places.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

"I actually had a property owner offer to run and get me some bait after I asked to access a river from his land, since I was just using flies (actually I'm pretty sure the river going through his land was artificial, barbless and C&R only, but I don't think he knew or cared"

Wonder if he knew and was trying to get you in trouble... just kidding


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> States like Idaho don't have the same population problems as we do.
> 
> You are right about that. But that doesn't explain why Utards still act like Utards even when there is enough room to go around. Idahoans are sick of Utahns and their BS. Even though I was born and raised in Idaho I now live in Utah and have Utah plates on my truck. Two weeks ago my truck was parked at the Cottonwood boat ramp on the South Fork, someone put a note on my truck that said " You Utahns are like a virus, you ruin every where you go. Go home and stay there". I don't condone that chicken $hit behavior but I don't blame them either. They probably had one to many run ins with idiots like those a-holes and their Jet boat that I had to deal with.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I fish the South fork often with an Idahoian. He believes that Utah doesn't have the corner on Arse's.
Most of the jet boats I see are from Idaho and I see few , except for the smaller ones, that respect anyone no matter where they are from. I haven't a clue where people's thought waves come concerning the lack of common courtesy to another angler. Seriously, I can't fathom what's going on in their head- though I seldom pass a good chance to adjust one's attitude if the opportunity arises.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

tuffluckdriller said:


> "I actually had a property owner offer to run and get me some bait after I asked to access a river from his land, since I was just using flies (actually I'm pretty sure the river going through his land was artificial, barbless and C&R only, but I don't think he knew or cared"
> 
> Wonder if he knew and was trying to get you in trouble... just kidding


Haha maybe! Seemed like a great guy though.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Blackdog, whether a Utard or a Idahomo you get idiots under both titles. Do enjoy your spuds however


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I find that Utah is just packed with people more than anything. Louisiana seems to have much less courtesy but so much more water that you can get away from the crowds. I'm starting to get used to it though.


----------

